# WSUS configuration issue on windows 2012 R2



## Abhimanyu.B (Sep 28, 2015)

*Error details From Event Viewer :-----------*

Level,Date and Time,Source,Event ID,Task Category
Warning,9/28/2015 2:20:59 PM,NETLOGON,5807,None,"During the past 4.03 hours there have been 38 connections to this Domain Controller from client machines whose IP addresses don't map to any of the existing sites in the enterprise. Those clients, therefore, have undefined sites and may connect to any Domain Controller including those that are in far distant locations from the clients. A client's site is determined by the mapping of its subnet to one of the existing sites. To move the above clients to one of the sites, please consider creating subnet object(s) covering the above IP addresses with mapping to one of the existing sites. The names and IP addresses of the clients in question have been logged on this computer in the following log file '%SystemRoot%\debug\netlogon.log' and, potentially, in the log file '%SystemRoot%\debug\netlogon.bak' created if the former log becomes full. The log(s) may contain additional unrelated debugging information. To filter out the needed information, please search for lines which contain text 'NO_CLIENT_SITE:'. The first word after this string is the client name and the second word is the client IP address. The maximum size of the log(s) is controlled by the following registry DWORD value 'HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Netlogon\Parameters\LogFileMaxSize'; the default is 20000000 bytes. The current maximum size is 20000000 bytes. To set a different maximum size, create the above registry value and set the desired maximum size in bytes."
*Error,9/28/2015 11:37:21 AM,Service Control Manager,7024,None,"The Windows Internal Database service terminated with the following service-specific error: %%17113" Error,9/28/2015 11:37:21 AM,MSSQL$MICROSOFT##WID,17113,Server,"Error 2(The system cannot find the file specified.) occurred while opening file 'C:\Windows\WID\Data\master.mdf' to obtain configuration information at startup. An invalid startup option might have caused the error. Verify your startup options, and correct or remove them if necessary."*

Warning,9/28/2015 9:50:59 AM,NETLOGON,5807,None,"During the past 4.17 hours there have been 13 connections to this Domain Controller from client machines whose IP addresses don't map to any of the existing sites in the enterprise. Those clients, therefore, have undefined sites and may connect to any Domain Controller including those that are in far distant locations from the clients. A client's site is determined by the mapping of its subnet to one of the existing sites. To move the above clients to one of the sites, please consider creating subnet object(s) covering the above IP addresses with mapping to one of the existing sites. The names and IP addresses of the clients in question have been logged on this computer in the following log file '%SystemRoot%\debug\netlogon.log' and, potentially, in the log file '%SystemRoot%\debug\netlogon.bak' created if the former log becomes full. The log(s) may contain additional unrelated debugging information. To filter out the needed information, please search for lines which contain text 'NO_CLIENT_SITE:'. The first word after this string is the client name and the second word is the client IP address. The maximum size of the log(s) is controlled by the following registry DWORD value 'HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Netlogon\Parameters\LogFileMaxSize'; the default is 20000000 bytes. The current maximum size is 20000000 bytes. To set a different maximum size, create the above registry value and set the desired maximum size in bytes."
Warning,9/28/2015 8:34:20 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 8:27:05 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 8:25:28 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 8:17:08 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 7:56:32 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 7:54:39 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 7:51:31 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 7:44:26 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 7:36:22 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 7:34:24 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 7:22:24 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 7:16:23 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 7:15:57 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 6:51:56 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 6:41:43 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 6:37:46 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 6:21:34 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 6:19:08 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 6:06:42 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 6:01:30 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 5:58:19 AM,Microsoft-Windows-DeviceSetupManager,122,None,Access to drivers on Windows Update was blocked by policy
Warning,9/28/2015 5:58:19 AM,Microsoft-Windows-DeviceSetupManager,122,None,Access to drivers on Windows Update was blocked by policy
Warning,9/28/2015 5:58:19 AM,Microsoft-Windows-DeviceSetupManager,122,None,Access to drivers on Windows Update was blocked by policy
Warning,9/28/2015 5:58:19 AM,Microsoft-Windows-DeviceSetupManager,122,None,Access to drivers on Windows Update was blocked by policy
Warning,9/28/2015 5:51:33 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 5:35:42 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 5:32:28 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 5:20:59 AM,NETLOGON,5807,None,"During the past 4.21 hours there have been 2 connections to this Domain Controller from client machines whose IP addresses don't map to any of the existing sites in the enterprise. Those clients, therefore, have undefined sites and may connect to any Domain Controller including those that are in far distant locations from the clients. A client's site is determined by the mapping of its subnet to one of the existing sites. To move the above clients to one of the sites, please consider creating subnet object(s) covering the above IP addresses with mapping to one of the existing sites. The names and IP addresses of the clients in question have been logged on this computer in the following log file '%SystemRoot%\debug\netlogon.log' and, potentially, in the log file '%SystemRoot%\debug\netlogon.bak' created if the former log becomes full. The log(s) may contain additional unrelated debugging information. To filter out the needed information, please search for lines which contain text 'NO_CLIENT_SITE:'. The first word after this string is the client name and the second word is the client IP address. The maximum size of the log(s) is controlled by the following registry DWORD value 'HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Netlogon\Parameters\LogFileMaxSize'; the default is 20000000 bytes. The current maximum size is 20000000 bytes. To set a different maximum size, create the above registry value and set the desired maximum size in bytes."
Warning,9/28/2015 5:13:18 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 5:12:56 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 5:10:58 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 5:09:54 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 4:40:58 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 4:32:48 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 4:30:12 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 4:20:27 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 4:19:49 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 4:18:55 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 4:02:26 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 3:50:58 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 3:50:26 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 3:48:49 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 3:47:02 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 3:34:08 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 3:32:10 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table
"
Warning,9/28/2015 3:18:33 AM,e1iexpress,27,None,"The description for Event ID 27 from source e1iexpress cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

Intel(R) 82574L Gigabit Network Connection

the message resource is present but the message is not found in the string/message table

Kindly Find the attachment and please do let me know about my further steps .

Thanks !


----------

